
Build Cities for Bikes, Buses, and Feet–Not Cars - jseliger
https://www.wired.com/story/cities-without-cars-san-francisco-jeff-tumlin
======
sova
While a nice idea, adding "buses" to this sentence negates any benefit from
removing "cars" from the landscape because they are fundamental the same sort
of vehicle, are they not?

The main issue is not the aesthetic of having a bicycle and "expertly
pedaling" it or not, but the time it takes in transit. I wish to magically
teleport from one venue to the next, and the in-between I call transit. We can
rethink transit as a necessary and primary principle, or we can keep kicking
it downfield and placating our people with the strategy that "you can bike
everywhere, even in America!"

Trains are economical, well-established in huge cities elsewhere, have decades
if not centuries of engineering knowhow stacked up, and move many people
extremely efficiently when they are all going to the same place or the same
direction.

Is there some way to hybridize the train and the car, or can we electrify the
whole grid to make modularized trains a possibility and eventually a reality?
I agree it's nice to bike, but grandpa can't bike everywhere and he still
wants to enjoy the city.

~~~
ornornor
SBB (Swiss federal railways) have an amazing plan. For around 1000.- a month,
you have unlimited train travel within the country and access to a fleet of
Teslas parked at major train station to complete your journey. It’s a bit too
expensive for me but I love the idea. I wish they had cheaper cars for more
people to afford it.

I see they offer more options now and it goes from 600.- per month with a 1/2
fare card and a Nissan Leaf to 1800.- with a GA and a Tesla.

~~~
wdb
I am missing that plan from SBB. Wish they could offer something like that
here in the UK

